# Integres PDF-Format erkennen?



## Snape (8. August 2007)

Moin,
kennt zufällig jemand von Euch eine Library o.ä., um ein Dokument darauf zu 
überprüfen, ob es sich dabei um ein gültiges PDF-Dokument einer bestimmten 
Version handelt? Also ob es sich z.B. um PDF/A-1a, PDF/A-1b usw handelt.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

mit itext (http://www.lowagie.com/iText/) kommst du sicherlich an die Informationen im Header des PDF ran. Um ein PDF aufintegrität zu prüfen würde ich einfach mal versuchen das auch mit itext lesen zu lassen. Wenn da irgendwass korrupt ist wird sich IText sicherlich mit einer entsprechenden Exception beschweren.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (8. August 2007)

Moin,
komisch, ich habe immer gelesen, dass iText zum Erstellen von PDF sei. :-?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

die haben auch einen Reader: com.lowagie.text.pdf.PdfReader ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Snape (8. August 2007)

OK dann schaue ich mal, thx!


----------



## schnuffie (8. August 2007)

Hi Snape,

die Klasse liefert Dir die Version mit *getPdfVersion*() allerdings als char die letzte Ziffer... (warum auch immer)


----------

